# Anbody with experience recieving a guitar from the US shipped with FedEx?



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I know that USPS does not charge bokerage fees, but UPS does. Just wondering if anybody knows if FedEx charges brokerage fees upon delivery just like UPS. I heard somewhere that FedEx includes brokerage in the shipping price, so the cost of shipping is a bit more than say USPS, but you dont get hit with brokerage fees at the door like UPS. 

Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

I've recieved lots of guitars from the US, and the last one came in about a month ago via FedEx. I can't recall quite how their brokering fee works overall, but it was included for my shipment (2 day air service). 

For UPS, the brokerage is included IF you use air freight. So it's actually cheaper (and of course quicker) to use their basic Air option than it is to go ground and have them broker it. I have heard it's possible to do the brokering yourself, but no idea how that works. 

It'd be Canada post that doesn't charge brokerage fees, not the USPS, but even then there is a handling fee of some amount. 

I'm sure you can check out their websites and find out what the brokerage charges break down. Or give them a call - they've always been very helpful when I've talked to them.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

neilli said:


> I have heard it's possible to do the brokering yourself, but no idea how that works.


I'm pretty sure you have to be at the office in person to do it yourself.

My day job requires me to ship a lot of stuff from the US regularly and I've been pretty happy with FedEx. Anything but UPS! UPS is horrible. FedEx will still collect import duties, though, just like any other service will for new gear.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

I have received a number of guitars from the USA with FEDEX.
As far as the "brokerage fees" go, here is the lowdown.
If you use the "Air freight" option for Fedex then the cost of any brokerage is included.
You can check FedEx website for estimated costs from various locations and depending on the speed of service. (International Economy will usually get your instrument within 48 hrs from anywhere in USA to anywhere in Canada for about $150, they also have overnight service which obviously costs more).
If you use Ground delivery it will take longer and you will probably be charged extra for the brokerage upon delivery. Again you can read the details at FedEx website.

One option that you can use to avoid paying additional brokerage fees is to tell the shipper that you will broker the guitar yourself. What this means is that you will personally go to Canada Customs office and clear the item through Customs. Obviously this is easier if you live close to a Canada Customs office (check your local government listings in the phone book for the nearest one to you).

I have done this and here is how it works:
1. Fedex contacts you to say they have your instrument and that it needs to be brokered to clear Customs. They will offer to do this for a fee. You say, "No Thank you. I will broker the item myself. Where can obtain the paperwork for my shipment?"
2. Fedex will offer to fax you the papers, or you can pick them up at the local FedEx office.
3. You must take the papers to Canada Customs and they will have you fill out a Declaration form for the item.
4. Canada Customs will assess Canadian Taxes on the value of the guitar in Canadian dollars. Depending where you live this will include Provincial and Federal tax (PST + GST). They can also assess duties on guitars which are NOT made in the USA/Canada/Mexico. Under the NAFTA there is no duty on North American built guitars.
5. Be aware, if Canada Customs does not believe the declared value on the guitar, they can insist you provide a copy of your receipt for actual price paid. If you do not provide one, they can either impound your shipment or assess a value based on what they "think" the guitar is worth. Best to have a copy of your paypal record or credit card statement etc. Do not assume that Canada Customs do not know the value of guitars. They have computers and can do a quick search on Google just like anyone else. In fact last year I had a Customs agent who was a guitar player himself, and was very interested in the instrument I was importing. He was surprised at what a good deal I got.

4. Once Canada Customs clears your instrument they will give you a stamped reciept and stamp the papers you have from FedEx. You then return the paperwork to FedEx and they will give you your instrument.

There is a lot of information available on FedEx website, and also at the Canada Border Services website about importing. You can also call their offices for information too.

Good Luck!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I had a bad experience with FEDEX once. On top of their brokerage fees and taxes, they charged me duty (8% I think), because I couldn't prove the amp was made in USA. The shipper, a small boutique builder, put Made in USA on the packing list, but didn't fill out the proper Canada Customs invoice so I got hit with an additional $160 charge. I will not use them again if I have a choice in the matter.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

My experience with FedEx (on most shipments from the US) is that it takes them a month or so after delivery, but they eventually send you a bill for the brokerage and GST via mail.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. I have no desire to broker the item myself. I will tell the seller that it has to be USPS.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I apologize if I am hijacking this thread, but I think it's probably pretty important to many of us to know what it costs to get 'Gear' purchased in the USA into our hands up here in 'Canoodlia'. I am pretty curious because I just moved back to Canada from the USA and don't really have a very good understanding about this issue at all. The answers here have been helpful so far, but here are a few questions I am not sure are that clear:

1. If I buy a 'used' or 'vintage' guitar from E-Bay, Craig's List or a dealer in the USA, what kind of 'duties and taxes' do I have to pay to Canada Customs?
2. If an article is 'used' as opposed to 'new', does that make a difference in terms of country of manufacture?
3. What would be a typical cost of shipping, including all applicable taxes, duties, shipping charge, etc. to get (as an example) a $500 (purchase price) used guitar or amp delivered to my door...what about a $1000 guitar or amp?
4. And what about a new item? What happens if I order something from 'Musician's Friend'? They claim 'free' shipping to Canada on most items.
5. What are the advantages/ disadvantages of using USPS/ Canada Post, UPS, Fedex, etc?


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

Alex Csank said:


> I apologize if I am hijacking this thread, but I think it's probably pretty important to many of us to know what it costs to get 'Gear' purchased in the USA into our hands up here in 'Canoodlia'. I am pretty curious because I just moved back to Canada from the USA and don't really have a very good understanding about this issue at all. The answers here have been helpful so far, but here are a few questions I am not sure are that clear:
> 
> 1. If I buy a 'used' or 'vintage' guitar from E-Bay, Craig's List or a dealer in the USA, what kind of 'duties and taxes' do I have to pay to Canada Customs?
> 2. If an article is 'used' as opposed to 'new', does that make a difference in terms of country of manufacture?
> ...



This stuff has been covered and there are various threads with lots of opinions on these subjects.
I won't deny it is very contentious and it seems a lot of members have a wide variety of experiences.

but in general

1) Canada Customs assesses duties on guitars based on their Tariff rates. Under North America Free Trade Act, there is no duty payable on guitars built in Canada/USA/Mexico. If the guitar is built in Japan, Korea, China etc, there will be duty and it is roughly 4 to 6% of total.
NOTE: Canadian sales Taxes (PST and GST) will be applied regardless of where the item was made, and are based on the actual sale price of the item converted into Canadian dollars on the day the import takes place.

2) There is no difference if the guitar is New or Used. Taxes and or Duties are applied based on dollar value.

3) shipping costs vary widely depending on what method you choose and how quickly you want the item.
US Post Office ground shipping is usually cheapest, but can take weeks. FedEx, UPS, DHL are more expensive and offer a variety of services from overnight air, economy air, ground shipping etc. 
Cost is determined by Size and Weight of the package and the type of service used (e.g. air, ground, express etc). obviously a fuzz pedal will be a lot cheaper than a guitar and a guitar is cheaper than a full sized amp. my experience is that a guitar in a case and a shipping box cost roughly $150 for air shipping from almost anywhere USA to Canada. that does not include taxes.

Canada Post usually charges a $5 to $8 handling fee plus they collect PST & GST on delivery.
FedEX, UPS, etc include brokerage fees in air freight, but charge additional fees for ground shipment. They also will collect PST & GST upon delivery.

4) Musicians Friend might not charge you for delivery but you will still be charged the duties, GST & PST and you "might" be charged handling fees, customs brokerage fees depending on what method of delivery Musicians Friend uses. Read the fine print carefully.

5) As I said before, everyone seems to have different experiences, and some members hate certain shippers. I have used them all and have had mostly good experiences. Canada Post usually takes the longest to deliver. FedEx is usually the fastest (and most expensive). 
I am sure others here will share their horror stories.


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

There's a lot of variables but here's what I've found:

1 - You have to pay fedral tax and provincial tax as per a musical instrument (in BC it's under HST it's a flat 12%), then unless a NAFTA form is completed you pay duty at (I think) 8%. However, I've had shipments with no NAFTA form and paid no duty. And sometimes I've never paid tax and I've never figured out how or why. 

2 - No. Where it's made is where it's made.

3 - Shipping charges vary based on size and weight, company and service level (i.e. a Flying V in a flight case via FedEx 2 day will cost a load more than a strat via USPS ground). But $150 for a guitar should cover you for basic air-service (inc brokerage). 

4 - Doesn't matter to shipping costs whether a gutiar is new, used or in pieces. You'd need to check with MF to see what shipping option is included and therefore if you'd have to pay brokerage.

5 - USPS are cheaper and don't charge brokerage, but they're slower (generally) and I've heard there can be a smaller size restriction. FedEx and UPS are both broadly similar in pricing and service levels - if you want it super quick and you're prepared to pay, then they're the option.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex, from my experience of getting gear from the US. Hope it helps a bit.

1.) Used or new, it all depends on the way it's shipped. 3 possible ways basically. UPS, USPS or Feded. With UPS, Once it's at your door, you get a 50$ Borkerage Price, on top of that, Custom Duty sometimes AND both Federal and Provincial Taxes on said Item's declared Value. For FedEx, same thing but Brokerage fees are only 10$. Now with USPS, my prefered Method, once it's at your place, you may or may not get Duty and Taxes, it seems to be up to the person at the Custom that day it seems.

2.) From what i've seen..new or used does'nt seem to make a difference. I've bought lots of gear IN the Us, and either made in US or somewhere else did'nt seem to make a difference since when shipped, i never saw a mention of Country of Manufacture on the shipping Bill.

3.) the answer is in post 1.)

4.) yeah..free Shipping is actually included in the price..and i tried it a month ago..once i was at the Shopping Cart, i had to PAY for shipping even if it was saying FREE SHIPPING. 

5.) answered in post 1 mostly. but, UPS, in my experience is the most expensive, and most were BAD experience, received a Marshall head from the States and Box looked like it was Bounce around a LOT..and once open, the Head casing was actually split in 2 parts. USPS and FedeX, again in my experience only, seem to take more care of their packages. FedEx is the fastest, but does'nt come cheap. USPS on average from say Florida, a box the size of a Guitar, Priority will take between 7 to 12 days..for the same price with FedEx, 3 to 4 days..but once across the border...you WILL get it with a nice Taxe Bill from FedEx, from USPS..it's a 50-50 thing basically. 

Hope this helps a bit..


----------

